# February 2013 Testing Thread: Hoping for Valentine's BFPs!



## Suzy_Q

Welcome everyone! Since my testing day is on Valentine's Day, I feel I must give Mama Duck a break and host this month's testing thread. You know the drill; send me your date and we'll all be wishing you :dust: and cupid's attention!


Feb 2​_AltaMom​_
Feb 3​_Mama Duck​__shinyshoes​_
Feb 4​_nessaw​_
Feb 5​_Ceilani​_
Feb 7​_luckylecky​__girliegirldfw​_
Feb 9​_Bravemom​__ghanagirl​_
Feb 10​_SweetPotatoPi​_
Feb 12​_Aeropanda​_
<3 Feb 14 <3​_Suzy_Q​__pbl_ge​__jem77​_
Feb 16​_fxforbabyb​_
Feb 17​_1more4me​_
Feb 18​_Dylis​__Jabish​_
Feb 25​_NR3​_
Feb 28​_Ceilani​_
https://0.tqn.com/d/webclipart/1/5/A/N/5/Hearts-on-a-wire.png​


----------



## Ceilani

Hi Suzy, thank you for setting up February! Can you put me down for Feb 5th please? 

Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## Dylis

Hi Suzy can I have Feb18:dust::dust:


----------



## Mama Duck

Hi Suzy & thanks for hosting! Can you put me down for the 3rd please :thumbup:


----------



## shinyshoes

Thank you for doing this!! This is my first time joining in - exciting!!
Could I please share the 3rd Feb with Mama Duck and hope we get two BFPs on that date!! :happydance:


----------



## pbl_ge

I'm in! I'm still waiting to O, so my dates may change, but if things are consistent with my typical pattern I'll be testing on the 12th. 

Much :dust::dust::dust: to us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twiggers

Not sure....I got a pos OPK 2 days ago, but I don't know my cycl lengths (first month off BCP). But I'm excited to test sometime in February!


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Everyone. Can you put me down for the 2nd please? 

A little about me...We've been TTC#2 for over 2 yrs now. We have a DS who is 3. I was diagnosed with unexplained secondary infertility, and have been waiting for an appt at the fertility clinic. I'm not sure why I think this might be the month that I get a BFP, I just kind of do :) 

I used to be on these boards a lot a year ago, but drifted away as I was getting very discouraged and sad when AF kept turning up. I've been stalking these threads though, and I'm happy that I don't really see any familiar faces, which means most of the ladies from before have hopefully got their BFP's!!! Well, here's hoping that it's our turn ladies!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Oh, put me down too please Suzy_Q! Barring something unforeseen I'll be testing on *February 10*. Healthy, sticky baby :dust: for us all ladies!


----------



## nessaw

Howdy ladies. Can you put me down for the 4th please? Am 7dpo today-first cycle on cbfm so know my dates for a change!!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Keep us posted Twiggers and welcome AltaMom! Hopefully we'll all have a short stay in the TTC boards because we've gotten the illusive BFP!


----------



## luckylecky

could you put me down for the 7th please :)


----------



## Bravemom

Can I have the ninth please ?many thanks :hugs:


----------



## twiggers

Thanks Suzy! I hope it is short too!


----------



## ghanagirl

Hey everybody! Im in for the 9th!


----------



## twiggers

Just waiting for my crosshairs...hurry up!!


----------



## AltaMom

Thanks for the welcome! How is everyone doing? I always symptom spot, which I'm doing right now....haha. Holding out to POAS for as long as I can. Not sure I'll make it 5 days


----------



## Mama Duck

I'm 8dpo and my breasts are heavy and sore. My willpower is good so my plan is to wait it out for as long as I can to test. I have 2 tests in my drawer tucked away safely. Let's get loads of bfp's this February x


----------



## AltaMom

Not sure how many DPO I am... I think I O'd early, on the 16th. I have 4 tests in the house: a no name brand cheapie, a clear blue early detection, a Frer, and a Digi. haha I'm ready!


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies, hope it's ok that I join. I don't have a date yet as this cycle has been really wonky, so I will let you know when I know! Good luck to all!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

twiggers said:


> Just waiting for my crosshairs...hurry up!!

twiggers, we're on the same cycle. I was getting impatient for FF to give me CH's and discarded a couple of AF temps lol. I was fairly certain when I O'd but I wanted to see those damn CH's! :haha: I know that won't work in your case; I just had a chuckle at myself. GL!


----------



## girliegirldfw

I am new here but thought I would just jump in. I did an intro in TTC 35+

I THINK I am supposed to check on Feb 7th, Dr said 14 dpo. I know I am not going to be able to wait...I bought 3 of the "better" tests so I can test earlier. Idk if that is a good idea or not. The test says it can detect 5 days before TOM, which would be Feb 3. 

I sound like a goof, I am sure...LOL.

Tiffany


----------



## NR3

Hello ladies!

Let's hope February will be our lucky month!

I think I'll test on the 25th.


----------



## Suzy_Q

Welcome to all the newbies! I hope you keep me busy updating all those BFPs. 

As for me, I'm ovulating and cornering the OH to :sex: as much as I can. Sadly, my OH has a low sex drive BUT I did win the battle last night :haha:


----------



## Mama Duck

Whoop! Whoop! Good on you Suzy! I've got a horrible dry mouth combined with a runny/stuffy nose. Been freezing all day but now my head feels hot :wacko:


----------



## twiggers

Good job Suzy! I got my crosshairs. FF says I am 3dpo, but I'm not sure....I had some pains yesterday and still have pos OPK. So I might only be 1dpo. 

It's my first month....when do y'all start testing and what brands?


----------



## Suzy_Q

Thanks Mama Duck and Twiggers! It's not an easy war but every battle I win in the TTC war is worth it :thumbup:

Mama Duck - Hope you feel better soon, it's not that flu going around is it?

Twiggers - For ovulation, once I get a positive (LH Surge) I stop testing. From what I understand the LH levels don't mean anything after the initial surge so continuing to test doesn't tell us much. For pregnancy testing, some of us test, some of us have a battle of wills with our inner :devil: and test often. I find that those new to TTC test and those who've been trying for a while get sick of seeing the BFNs and try to just wait it out.


----------



## Mama Duck

I think it is :cry:


----------



## twiggers

Thanks Suzy! So at what dpo do most people start testing? Are there certain brands of tests that are better at certain times? I'm already addicted to POAS :)


----------



## Suzy_Q

Sorry to hear you may have the flu Mama Duck; get well soon!

Twiggers - I am from the "don't test" camp but I'm sure others have a dpo that they shoot for. Any ideas ladies?


----------



## Mama Duck

I'm in the same camp as Suzy but I'm really desparate to poas - madness! On a SS note I feel really hungry,so much so that my tummy is growling loudly and that never happens,nor do I ever feel hungry. Mouth is still feeling dry too.


----------



## AltaMom

I try to not test too early. I won't get a BFP unless it's the day of or day before AF. I just know from previous experience. lol so even though I have broken down in the past, I have to keep telling myself to remember when I got my BFP before!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies!

Based on my temps and OPKs, it looks like I O'ed today, so test date is a little later than I guessed. Suzy, I'll be joining you on the 14th!!! I could test on the 13th, but might as well wait to make it romantic. :kiss::kiss:

Much :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Alright ladies, our month begins tomorrow! I hope you are all busy "preparing" :sex: for that BFP!


----------



## twiggers

Woot woot! We've done all of our BDing in the fertile window and am just waiting. FF says I am 4dpo, but it might be 2 dpo. I order some IC HPTs that should be here next week. Since they are so cheap I might start trying around 10dpo....so in 6-8 days! I have no patience and it's kind of fun POAS.


----------



## Mama Duck

Got a sore throat. Meh.


----------



## jem77

I'm CD 18 today, not sure if/when I O'd this month, I don't temp, and I've never had a true positive on an OPK, (even when i got my BFP's) and my cycles can range anywhere from 28-35 days. This is my first true cycle post MC so who knows... Anyway, I'll be testing on the 14 th! (I'm sure I'll cave and test before then)!
Good luck ladies!


----------



## twiggers

Mama - I've been having a scratchy throat too. Hope it's just from yelling at the concert.


----------



## 1more4me

Please put me down for the 17th. NO early testing for me this month!!! Valentines Day is my 41st birthday, dont care to see a bfn on that day! LOL!!


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies. Can you please put me down for February 5th please. FF has me at 6dpo today and since this cycle has been so wonky, I'm just going to go with that!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## girliegirldfw

I wish I could hold out POAS but I just feel so hopeful this month. I am either 8 or 9 dpo (FF says one thing, my calculations say another) so it is too early but my "hopeful" attitude goes down a little with each negative. I need to stop, but I won't, thats just how I am...LOL.

All of the symptoms, except for lack of energy, have pretty much gone away :( Only you ladies can understand how it is to WANT to feel soar BBs, and achie, and all the other preggers symptoms.

So I while I am hopeful, I am very depressed / moody. 

Tiff


----------



## Suzy_Q

For all of you who are sick, soldier up and make it happen! You can do it and if you can't do it for yourselves, do it for me! I test on V-day and I have no doubt I'll need the pick-me-up your BFPs will give me :happydance:


----------



## pbl_ge

My prior BFP month I had so many symptoms that I hardly needed to test. So my new policy is that I won't test unless I'm feeling as confident. Otherwise will just wait for AF. So far I haven't needed to test again. :nope:


----------



## jsmom88

Hi ladies!! I think I will test around the 18th. Did my 150mg cycle of Chlomid on days 5-9 and had my cd11 ultrasound on Feb 1. The fs looked great and I got my Orvidrel injection. Did my opk that morning and it was negative, but my doc said for the hubby and I to do the bd since I got my shot. Did another opk that night and it was positive!! Now to wake up the hubby lol...good luck ladies


----------



## jsmom88

Sorry I just realized I was in the ttc over 35 thread. Still sending luck your way ladies!!


----------



## Suzy_Q

No problem and good luck jsmom88!


----------



## Aeropanda

Hey, all! This is my first time on these boards, so still kinda learning how it works. I'll be testing on February 12th. Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## elt1013

jsmom- thanks for that...I didn't realize that I was in the 35+ thread either. I guess I need to pay better attention! 

Like jsmom said, still sending lots of :dust: to all. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Mama Duck

Testing/af day but haven't tested & no sign of my impending af. My lips are drying out fasting that I can keep them wet. I drank a 1.5L bottle of water yesterday and drinking another one now (I never drink water of any kind!). My nose is still runny/stuffy. Feel 'off' with my dh although I have no idea why as the poor bugger hasn't done anything. Let the waiting game commence x


----------



## Aeropanda

Sending POSITIVE thoughts out to all of today's testers! Each day I'm a part of this process, the more I think about what's going on in my body, and how much emotional support this site can provide! Baby dust to all!


----------



## girliegirldfw

I just hate that this is my first month temp charting, idk what I am looking at. I THINK I spotted yesterday, but it was so little I might have just wiped too hard. Idk what that is supposed to look like. This morning, 11dpo (might be 10dpo as my crosshairs are a dotted line) my temp dropped below the line ( from 96.8 to 96.02). TOM / AF due on the 7th according to FF but I've not had a non drug induced one in a long time, so who knows about that. I don't want to be out yet but I also need some closure on this cycle if its not happening. 

Tiff


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hope you're still in it *girliegirl*!

*MamaDuck*: Even though I'm scared crapless to test myself, you need to get to peeing on something and tell us what happened :haha: .


----------



## AltaMom

I'm Out. BFN yesterday, and AF arrived today. I was so convinced this was it :( Hope you have better luck MamaDuck!


----------



## Mama Duck

13dpo & no sign of any impending af which is due today. Headachey,not much appetite (I'm normally a real piggy!),still got runny/stuffy nose. Lips are so dry,as fast as I'm drinking water to hydrate them they are drying out just as quick. Even when I have a cold (like I do now) my lips are never dry,they feel rough & are starting to peel in places. Not an attractive look! Feel lethargic,irritible. Meh.


----------



## MummyHunter

Mama Duck said:


> 13dpo & no sign of any impending af which is due today. Headachey,not much appetite (I'm normally a real piggy!),still got runny/stuffy nose. Lips are so dry,as fast as I'm drinking water to hydrate them they are drying out just as quick. Even when I have a cold (like I do now) my lips are never dry,they feel rough & are starting to peel in places. Not an attractive look! Feel lethargic,irritible. Meh.

Fingers crossed this is your month xx


----------



## Ceilani

FX'd for you Mama Duck!!!!

I am out this cycle, but not for the month (I almost forgot about that this month!); af arrived this morning...on to cycle 8. We have a second appt with a FS this Thursday, and it can't get here fast enough!! DH was the focus really of the first appt (all of his swimmers are excellent), which to be honest kind of irked me since he has a 4 y/o son already (Yep, I got a new doc lol.). Feel like I really need to just to have the focus on me now and figure out wth is up. Do I need meds? Do I have blockages or adhesions? Or will I fall into the "unexplained" category? I just feel the need to DO something or find out if anything is going on, you know?

In any case, /rant off and feeling better. Suzy can you put me down again for the 28th please?

Hoping for lots of BFP's for the rest of the month...it's the month of love!


----------



## Mama Duck

Really hope you get some answers at your appointment Ceilani :thumbup: I'm trying not to get my hopes up as it's awful getting crushed every month. Having a few cramps but nothing major,still farty and got a spot behind my left ear that is sore to the touch - weird place for me to get them,usual place is face/chest. In a real cba mood today. Not wanting to drink that much coffee either. Had one cup on waking this morning and then made another earlier but didn't really want it. Not really wanting to eat either,my appetite has taken a real nose dive recently. Is that cold related? What will tomorrow bring?


----------



## Suzy_Q

Altamom & Ceilani - :hugs:
Mama Duck - sending positive thoughts your way and I'm happy to drink a cup for you while I wait for your news :coffee:


----------



## Mama Duck

Morning ladies. I'm out as :witch: has just arrived. Good luck to everyone,I'm rooting for you!


----------



## MummyHunter

Mama Duck said:


> Morning ladies. I'm out as :witch: has just arrived. Good luck to everyone,I'm rooting for you!

So sorry xxx


----------



## twiggers

So sorry mama :(


----------



## girliegirldfw

I think I may be out? My temp dipped below the line yesterday am and went a little further down today (11/12dpo). First cycle temping. AF/TOM due the 7th according to FF so I am not quiet ready to give up even if I am grasping for hope. 

Tiff


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Aww, so sorry *MamaDuck*.


----------



## Mama Duck

Thanks ladies,been in a 'meh' mood all day & had a pity party for one. Next af is due 3rd March which seems ages _away_ :cry:


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies. Hows everyone doing? Am so sorry for those who got witched. Think I'm about to join you. 15dpo today. Bfn on fri @12 dpo. Haven't dared to test since cos then it will be a def bfn rather than too early. Had pre af cramps on fri and sat but nothing showed so got my hopes up but had them again today and think am out.

Bought a test on way home. Trying to decide whether to do it tonight and put myself out of my misery or hold out til morning. Feeling rather sorry for myself. 

Love to all.x


----------



## Suzy_Q

So sorry for all of you who are caught by the :witch: Definitely enjoy your Red Wine Positive :wine: for an evening to sooth your soul and get back on that horse! A woman's work is never done and this is no different :haha:

Also, if any of the early testers want to start a March testing thread feel free to do so. I hate that the early testers don't have any place to go to plan ahead. It's good to look forward and not back!

:hugs: to you all with a :bfn:


----------



## fxforbabyb

Hi Ladies

I'm new to this thread, will be testing on the 16th, tried the cbfm this month along with preseed and soft cups, hopefully this combo will work.

Good luck to all who are testing this month. sending lots of :hugs2: to everyone


----------



## Mama Duck

Suzy_Q said:


> So sorry for all of you who are caught by the :witch: Definitely enjoy your Red Wine Positive :wine: for an evening to sooth your soul and get back on that horse! A woman's work is never done and this is no different :haha:
> 
> Also, if any of the early testers want to start a March testing thread feel free to do so. I hate that the early testers don't have any place to go to plan ahead. It's good to look forward and not back!
> 
> :hugs: to you all with a :bfn:

I will be stalking this thread,want to see loads of :bfp: this month. I am happy to host the March thread if there aren't any takers nearer the time x


----------



## twiggers

I'm holding out to Thursday, 11 DPO. I feel like AF is coming, but it's way too early....so who knows. Probably all psychosomatic.


----------



## nessaw

Bfn. :-( good luck everyone.x


----------



## Mama Duck

nessaw said:


> Bfn. :-( good luck everyone.x

:hugs:


----------



## Suzy_Q

:hugs: neesaw. Hopefully the V-day romantic vibes get you closer to that BFP in March!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

So sorry *neesaw* :( .


----------



## girliegirldfw

I am so sorry Mama Duck :hugs: and neesaw :hugs:

I wish I didn't have so much info...symptoms, charting, old wives tales, etc...it is driving me crazy!!!! :brat::hissy::headspin:](*,)

Yes, I have found the smilies. They make me smile.

Tiffany


----------



## pbl_ge

Ness, I'm so sorry. But did you actually get AF or just a negative test? Because I'm not giving up on you until the :witch: shows! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I had a dream last night that I took a HPT and it was positive. :happydance: Then I woke up and I was 6 dpo with no symptoms. :dohh: :cry: I am not having a positive day.

But I do have a DELICIOUS glass of wine here!

:hugs: and :dust: to all!


----------



## Aeropanda

Good morning all! So very sorry mama duck and neesaw. Sending positive thoughts your way for special March BFP'S! I'm driving myself crazy waiting. My mind is playing tricks on me already! I've got a whole week to go and I'm just searching for symptoms. Guess it's part of the process.


----------



## 1more4me

:hugs:
This month is already frustrating me. I was doing so well with my temping, until today. I put today's temp in yesterday by mistake. Couldnt remember yesterdays to fix it and had to guess. Ff changed my o date from Saturday to Sunday. Ugh! I'm sticking with Saturday. Don't know how to fix it.


edited-Sorry, changed from Friday to Saturday-I am scatter brain!!!


----------



## twiggers

Hanging in there....huge temp jump today.


----------



## girliegirldfw

Areopanda, I am with you on the crazy waiting mind game train. I keep getting BNFs and my temps are crazy. As I posted yesterday, they were down past the line 2 days but shot back up today. FF says I am 13 dpo with a dotted line, I count 12 dpo. AF/TOM due Thursday. I don't want it to come, obviously, but if it does I am curios how / when it will actually show since I haven't had one w/o Provera since 12/11. I am never good at waiting. If I am in a waiting room for 5 mins, I'm going nuts. Lol

1moreforme, I am so sorry for your frustration. My hubbie keeps track of my temps, too, because I am so scatterbrained in the morning. 

Hoping for some BFP announcements in here soon.


----------



## girliegirldfw

Twiggers, we must have been posting at the same time :)

That was a big temp jump. I am not quiet sure what this all means, yet, it's my first month temping.... But I think that is good? 

Tiff


----------



## twiggers

FXed that AF doesn't show thus week girlie!

I did some reading and it could mean a triphasic chart, but they'd have to stay up there. Can my day just speed by so I can temp tomorrow??


----------



## nessaw

Pebble no af yet but bfn today with fmu. Limbo tastic!!


----------



## 1more4me

Twiggers-Awesome spike! Fxd for you!

Tiffany-My fiancee would be horrible at that! LOL! Thats awesome your hubby does that for you.


----------



## girliegirldfw

13/14 dpo BFN and temp dropped a bit. Still over line. AF due tomorrow or Friday. 

Tiff


----------



## twiggers

Yesterday's spike seems to be an abnormality?!? Back down but still a tad higher than where I was before.

I'm losing my hopefulness.


----------



## 1more4me

:hugs: Tiff

Twiggers-Hang in there, its not over yet! :flower:

I was comparing my chart to las tmonths chart. My temps are so much lower this month. I did have a chemical last month though. Not to hopeful for this month, even though its still early.


----------



## twiggers

Thanks 1more!


----------



## girliegirldfw

So what can cause a temp spike? Maybe we have the heat up higher? Didnt sleep with the fan on? Used more blankets? I assume this all matters. I am not going to get that obbsessed and keep track of every little thing...well maybe. LOL.

Tiff


----------



## twiggers

I didn't do anything different in the environment. Same jammies and everything.


----------



## nessaw

Good luck tiff and twiggers. Not out til af shows!

Afm cd28 18dpo and no af. Haven't tested since 16dpo-check my will power!! Come on af! Lets get on with it!


----------



## Aeropanda

Hello to all! I've really been trying to not symptom spot, but I don't think it's possible to completely go without it. My main problem is that I didn't chart this month, being that it's our first cycle trying, we figured we'd just introduce one new habit per cycle if needed. Thanks for all those that understand and share about temping. If we're out this cycle, I wanna make sure I can do the best I can with it. Anyway, so I'm only 6-7 DPO, but have been having what feels like AF cramps, but very randomly, and have been drinking water as if my life depended on it! I've also had some creamy lotiony cm and yesterday had a little yellow stringy tinge. I know they don't mean anything, but not temping leaves me at a disadvantage, and I really am over analyzing! Best wishes to all and I'll be keeping you all in my thoughts!


----------



## girliegirldfw

Still no AF. Neg hpt, still. CM is very wet and I keep thinking the witch is here. What mind games!!!! Oh and my temp dropped below the line again. It would be hovering if my crosshairs had not changed yesterday. 

Last night I felt aweful. Upset stomach, and weird feeling like I had a hard night drinking. I feel like that sometimes when I stay up too late but I was in bed by 10, early for me. 

I also had that sharp shooting pain in my left boob/ nipple that I have been getting with my BP pills. No aspirin, I had to wait it out. Didn't last too long. 

Very tired and once the weird sickly feeling and hurt bb calmed down I fell asleep without melatonin. Which has not happened in a very long time. 

This is my official testing date. But I shall keep peeing on the stick until the witch comes knocking. 

Xx for everyone. Baby dust, too. 

Tiff


----------



## twiggers

Hugs girlie....I'm staring at BFNs today too :)


----------



## 1more4me

You both are still holding on! Fx'd!!!

So today I feel like the biggest b**ch in the world. I woke up cranky, started on my fiancee for no reason. I feel like crap. I have never had mood swings like this. :cry:


----------



## twiggers

Ugh 1more, not the greatest start to the day. Hopefully it gets better!


----------



## Aeropanda

Hahahaha. Just to keep everyone updated, I asked the online magic 8ball if I was pregnant, to which it replied," It is decidedly so." I sure do wish I lived in magic 8ball land and believed it, but, alas, guess I'll have to wait for a more scientific test! LOL! Baby dust to all!


----------



## ghanagirl

Im out :( AF early this month. Well, on to the next one! Good luck ladies!


----------



## luckylecky

I'm out.


----------



## nessaw

Sorry ghana and lucky.

Magic8ball land sounds great!


----------



## Aeropanda

Sorry ghana and lucky! Positive thoughts for next month!


----------



## twiggers

Sorry ghana and lucky :( Sending baby dust for next month!


----------



## pbl_ge

Lots of bad news here. :hugs: to those dealing with the :witch:


----------



## girliegirldfw

I'm so sorry Ghana and Lucky. (((Hugs))). 

Magic 8 ball land would be awesome. We asked my magic dateball ( the pink 8 ball) this past weekend and it said "absolutely". She gets confused sometimes, I think that fluid with all the glitter gets her drunk.


----------



## twiggers

lol girlie!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Hey Shinyshoes, any news?


----------



## Aeropanda

LOL! Love it girlie!


----------



## girliegirldfw

Today is supposed to he AF arrival... No sign yet. Still BFNs. Idk if I even have cramps anymore. Lol. Temps went down again today, also. 

Hope everyone has a great morning. 

Tiff


----------



## twiggers

Sorry girlie. I also had a drop and am sure AF will be here within days.


----------



## girliegirldfw

I'm sorry, twiggers :hugs:

I just need for this cycle to become something or move on!!!


----------



## twiggers

I hear ya girlie!!


----------



## nessaw

Af got me today. Was expecting it so ok. Starting clomid tomorrow so fingers crossed. Good luck everyone!x


----------



## girliegirldfw

So sorry neesaw :hugs: glad you have a plan for your new cycle.


----------



## pbl_ge

Big huge :hugs::hugs: Ness.


----------



## pbl_ge

And Girlie you're not out til the :witch: flies!!! :dust:


----------



## girliegirldfw

Thanks pbl. AF still a no show and still BFN. 16/17 dpo. 

I posted the following in another thread. I'm on my phone so just gonna paste it here. Hope that isn't too rude: I am going CRAAAAZIE!!!! I am questioning everything. Did I even ovulate? Can an OPK give a false positive? Everything pointed to me ovulating. A large follicle at my US, too large for the trigger shot. Positive OPK. EWCM, I think. And a temp shift. I am so used to AF not showing up without Provera that it has me questioning. 

Baby dust all over everyone BDing and Testing. FXed. 

Tiff


----------



## girliegirldfw

Oh... And I read that melatonin can cause infertility. I have been taking that for years. I didn't give that a thought since it is supposed to be natural. That bottle got thrown, HARD, across the room.


----------



## pbl_ge

Big :hugs: Girlie!

How long have you been off provera? And is this your first month charting?


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## girliegirldfw

pbl_ge said:


> Big :hugs: Girlie!
> 
> How long have you been off provera? And is this your first month charting?

I only take it a few days to invite AF over. My last dose was, I wanna say mid Dec because last AF visit was late December. My calendar is messed up in my phone and all my Dec 2012 info is not showing up. 

This is my first cycle charting. I know that isn't really enough info but it is very effective at driving me crazy.


----------



## girliegirldfw

twiggers said:


> BFN as well this AM, although I had a tiny temp jump. Having some "AF is coming" cramps. Wish she would just hurry up.

:hugs: twiggers!!! Seems we are in the same boat waiting and waiting. I guess we are still in the game until she shows. 

FXed for you, hun!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

girliegirldfw said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Big :hugs: Girlie!
> 
> How long have you been off provera? And is this your first month charting?
> 
> I only take it a few days to invite AF over. My last dose was, I wanna say mid Dec because last AF visit was late December. My calendar is messed up in my phone and all my Dec 2012 info is not showing up.
> 
> This is my first cycle charting. I know that isn't really enough info but it is very effective at driving me crazy.Click to expand...

Sheesh. Your chart is really ambiguous, and it does seem possible that you didn't o. The opk and temps don't align, which is suspicious. Also your high temps aren't that much higher than you pre-o temps. So I could believe it's just fluctuation, although that's only in the context of where you are today. Otherwise it seems like a clear temp shift.

No idea if any of that was helpful, but thought I'd weigh in. I'd be going crazy too!!!


----------



## twiggers

Thanks girlie! Gotta hold on to some hope!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Also, I assume there was more to the AF at the beginning that isn't showing up here?


----------



## girliegirldfw

pbl_ge said:


> Also, I assume there was more to the AF at the beginning that isn't showing up here?

Yes, I just started temping, I believe after AF and another round if Clomid. I just need to forget about my chart for now. I call my Dr on no day...just gotta hold tight till then to figure things out. I am going to ask for a higher dose if clomid, anyway, because she gave me 100mg after already taking 50mg in the same cycle. So the 100 mg was not even being taken with AF. So confusing. Thanks for responding.


----------



## girliegirldfw

Same ole.... Same ole. No AF, BFN. 17/18 dpo

Uhggggg

Tiff


----------



## 1more4me

Hugs Tiff! Keep your head up!

Can't wait to see some bfps! There has to be some out there!


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Just checking in here. AF due today, have been spotting/bleeding but it's not my usual so I really don't know. Highly upset though, ugh...


----------



## twiggers

Sweet : your temps still look good!


----------



## girliegirldfw

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Just checking in here. AF due today, have been spotting/bleeding but it's not my usual so I really don't know. Highly upset though, ugh...

:hugs: SweetPotatoPi


----------



## jabish

hi everyone...is there anyone who is actually gonna test on V-Day?...AF is due for me the 18th but i am still gonna test on V-Day?


----------



## Aeropanda

Hi, all! SweetPotatoPi, nobody knows your own body but you. But, I can tell you that when I was pregnant with DS, I thought I had a very light period, that ended up being IB. Hoping and praying the best for you!
As far as my progress, or lack thereof, on this tww, I'm not sure I've had any real solid symptoms. I think anything is just in my head. I've had mild cramps from time to time, but nothing substantial. Also, twinges of pain in my lower abdomen a couple of times, but not much more. Just think the nerves are getting to me. I seem to have a constant nervous feeling in my stomach. Thank goodness I have just a few more days to wait! Positive thoughts and baby dust to all o you fabulous ladies!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Hi all, 

It's been way to quiet this month! I am due on V-Day Jabish, would you like me to put you down for the 18th?

Hope everyone is doing well and we get a BFP soon! I don't want my first month running the testing thread be a 0 BFP month :cry:


----------



## Aeropanda

Awww! SuzyQ! There will be a positive, I just know it! Thanks for giving us all a thread to share our thoughts and feelings during this wait!


----------



## jabish

Suzy_Q said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's been way to quiet this month! I am due on V-Day Jabish, would you like me to put you down for the 18th?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and we get a BFP soon! I don't want my first month running the testing thread be a 0 BFP month :cry:

yes please put me down and i am sure someone will get thier BFP....hopefully all of us!!!!


----------



## 1more4me

Was at Walmart with my 19 yo son. I was getting some pg tests and my son was like here just get this one. I was like " no, its a blue dye, they are bad" he just looked ay me like I was nuts!


----------



## Aeropanda

1more4me said:


> Was at Walmart with my 19 yo son. I was getting some pg tests and my son was like here just get this one. I was like " no, its a blue dye, they are bad" he just looked ay me like I was nuts!

Hahaha! 1more4me, this cracked me up! I think I've seen that same look from my teenage nephew about a few things. LOL!


----------



## twiggers

Still BFN and 13-15 dpo. AF can show up anytime.


----------



## girliegirldfw

Oh Twiggers, I'm so sorry your wait has been so long. :hugs:

Mine is long, too. 18/19 dpo and still no AF and still BFN. THOUGHT I saw a hint on a pink line but I was wrong. Calling dr today as soon as they open. I need closure on this round!!!


----------



## 1more4me

:hugs: Twiggers and Girlie! Still pulling for ya!!

So I knew it was a mistake to buy those evil preggo tests yesterday! (FRER). Woke up at 4am to temp like I always do. Had to pee. I knew those tests were in the cabinet. So I took one. No will power! I promised myself after the chemical last month that I wouldnt do this to myself...bfn. I got my bfp at 9 dpo last month.:hissy: No more tests until Im late..if Im late.


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## girliegirldfw

I am copying this from another thread I posted in...

Y'all are lucky because I posted to another thread first and got out all the profanities.

Nurse finally called back, and as I predicted, I have to go in for a sono. I thought I would also get blood tests but no, no needles for me. 

Here's the kicker....no appts available until Friday at 1pm. Of course I took it but that is so long to wait. My 2 ww will now be an over 3 ww. 

I will spend another fortune in HPTs while I wait. UHGGGGG 

Tiff


----------



## twiggers

I'm so sorry girlie :( Is this your OB or GP?


----------



## girliegirldfw

This is my OB/Gyn. I called back and got an earlier appt. I am now going in tomorrow morning. Funny how bugging the nurse a few times get an opeing...LOL. I asked why the sono and was told to make sure the cyst went away. I told her that I didnt know I had one but apparently that is what happens when you do not have a period? I am totally confused by that... I guess the follicle turns to a cyst? 

Anyway....I am happy with the earlier appt. I can handle one moe day.

Tiff


----------



## jabish

girliegirl and twiggers....someone once told me if your period is due to try the Qtip test ...meaning use a Qtip inside to swab up by your cervix and if it comes out pink our period should come in a couple days...i have done it


----------



## twiggers

Huh, that is interesting jabish!


----------



## jabish

ya i read it on a thred somewhere..last month i tried it and it showed up pink the morning before i got AF showed...they say it can work up to a couple days before


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck tomorrow, Girlie! I hope you get some answers. :hugs:


----------



## girliegirldfw

jabish said:


> girliegirl and twiggers....someone once told me if your period is due to try the Qtip test ...meaning use a Qtip inside to swab up by your cervix and if it comes out pink our period should come in a couple days...i have done it

I tired this and there was nothing. TBH, however, I do not know if I went deep enough to be by my cervix. Now this is way TMI but hubbie and I "danced" the other night and I thought if AF was close it would help bring it out (has been known to happen) but again, nothing. From what I have read about these follicular cysts it there is nothing there until the cyst bursts. I am wondering if the pressure of my lining and a full follicular cyst is what is causing the cramps. I get then even when AF is absent. These are an issure with some who have PCOS. (this is all from reading on the internet so we can take it with a grain of salt...)

Thanks, Jabish. It was worth a try.

Tiff


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## jabish

awe..sorry ladies and i also BD to bring on my AF sooner girliegirl....


----------



## twiggers

x


----------



## Aeropanda

Praying for some peace of mind for ya, twiggers. I had a BFN with fmu. Gonna keep trying until AF shows because I didn't temp, and just starting, I don't know my cycles as well as I should. If she does show, I'm gonna start temping and charting to give me a better understanding of when I o. Best wishes ladies!


----------



## twiggers

Panda - maybe tart temping now? That way you'll have a temp for cd1 (if you don't get the BFP).


----------



## Aeropanda

Thanks twigger! I'd thought about it, but wasn't sure if it would help or just serve to confuse me. I think I'm going to go ahead. At least it would help me get into the habit!


----------



## fxforbabyb

do you guys use FF for keeping track of your temps?
is it hard to do?


----------



## twiggers

I use FF and it is very easy. I have the mobile app, so I can update any time.


----------



## girliegirldfw

Do y'all have the FF VIP membership? My trial is over and idk if the VIP is worth the fee or will it just give me TMI to obsess over. 

I'm in waiting room. Just had my sono... Not good news from what I understand. Seems I never ovulated after all. I am waiting for dr to explain everything but I kinda know she isn't going to give me more clomid till the cyst goes away. 

Tiff


----------



## pbl_ge

:hugs: Tiff. Hope they can help. :cry:

Most people don't think the VIP is worth it. I love data!!!, so I'm a big fan. It is a bit silly, but I'm a researcher, so what can I say?


----------



## girliegirldfw

Here's an update.

I did NOT ovulate and the cyst more than doubled in size. THIS can cause almost the same symptoms as AF or pregnancy (ya know, just one more mind trick the body can play). It is so big dr could not beleive I was not in more pain (who said I wanst?). She has to do a laproscopy (sp?) to remove it and she hopes it is not a tumor. Since the size is rather significant, she may have to take my ovary, as well. This is just GREAT as my other one is lazy and never joins the fun. I was in such shock at her office I barely talked and of course asked no questions. Held it together until I got in my garage and and then cried. Got it out of my system long enough to talk to the hubbie. I have never had any kind of surgery, never been in the hospital.... I read where the laproscopy is a minor surgery and most do not stay over night. So that is a relief. I have no idea when this will take place, someone is to call me to schedule it. I am to call the dr if the pain gets too worse. There is a chance of it getting twisted. I am trying to remember everything the right way...like I said, I was in a bit of shock. I am sure she thought I did not understand what she was saying because I just stared at her and then ran out of her office as soon as she opened the door. I do not cry in public if I can help it.

Since I can not use my baby dust for now...I am sending it your way. 

Tiffany


----------



## twiggers

Oh girlie....I am so very very sorry at the bad news. I hope that they can save the ovary!


----------



## fxforbabyb

big hugs girlie


----------



## Aeropanda

Girlie, you are in my thoughts and prayers! Hoping for the very best outcome from this horrible situation.


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, Tiff, I'm so sorry to hear that! :cry::hugs::cry::hugs: I hope that it's just a cyst that can be removed without any harm done. If worse comes to worst, just remember that all you need is one ovary to have hope. They can stimulate it to produce eggs if necessary. Lots of women here have had healthy babies with far shorter odds! 

Sending you lots of healing thoughts....


----------



## jabish

sorry girlie...your in my prayers...


----------



## 1more4me

Lots and lots of :hugs: Tiff! Praying all goes well.


----------



## 1more4me

Big temp drop today. Looks like af will be here soon. Not due for 2 more days. Hopefully she holds off...tomorrow is my bday!


----------



## twiggers

Sorry 1more. Maybe you'll be like mine that dropped and then spiked up a degree ugh


----------



## Suzy_Q

So sorry Tiff :hugs: sending positive thoughts your way!!


----------



## nessaw

So sory tiff. Keeping everything crossed for u.xx


----------



## Ceilani

I'm so sorry Tiff! Hopefully it really is just cyst and nothing more, and the ovary can be saved. :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Totally off topic, but I saw this article and thought SuzyQ would appreciate it!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/religion/0/21381059


----------



## jabish

Keep me in mind Ladies...I am testing in the morning at 11 DPO....ugh...i am nervous


----------



## Suzy_Q

Love it pbl_ge! I have that poster hanging in my office as well :bodyb:

Good luck Jabish :dust:


----------



## twiggers

I'm out. See everyone in march!


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck Jabish! And SuzyQ!

I cheated and tested this AM with an IC. BFN. I'm already two days late, and there's no sign of AF. I don't feel the slightest bit pregnant, but I'm told that means nothing. If there's still no AF tomorrow I'll use a FRER. After that I will commence freaking out that I have the same situation as Girlie.

Big hugs to you if you're reading!!


----------



## jabish

BFN this morning :(


----------



## Aeropanda

Sorry jabish! I got a BFN as well. Come on Valentine's! Show some of us some love! Hoping for the best for the rest of you ladies!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

AF this morning. At least I don't need to worry!


----------



## pbl_ge

:hugs: jabish. You're still early!


----------



## twiggers

Doesn't that suck when it's a relief to get AF?


----------



## pbl_ge

Oops! Posted in wrong forum. Sorry!


----------



## 1more4me

:hugs: Twiggers and pbl_ge

Jabish and Aeropanda, its not over til af shows! fx'D :winkwink:

So my temp jumped a whole degree from yesterday. I will not test again until Sunday. But I think 11dpo would be a little late for implantation. In a way I think I would be relieved to see af because this month is driving me batty.


----------



## 1more4me

:hugs: Twiggers and pbl_ge

Jabish and Aeropanda, its not over til af shows! fx'D :winkwink:

So my temp jumped a whole degree from yesterday. I will not test again until Sunday. But I think 11dpo would be a little late for implantation. In a way I think I would be relieved to see af because this month is driving me batty.

Sorry...double post, cant figure out how to delete!!!!


----------



## Suzy_Q

I had a BFN this morning as well but no sign of AF. I usually have 2 days of spotting before AF makes her grand entrance but no spotting yet. So I fell into the testing trap and now I have to come down from the high of "what-if" mania. :sad1: Oh well, red wine positive, here I come! :wine:


----------



## twiggers

Thanks 1more!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hi ladies! Just caught back up here. What crap that "The Month of Love" gots nothin' for us thus far! Boooooooo!!!!! :growlmad: 

Big, big :hug: *girlie*. I'm so sorry you're going through this :( . I'm really hoping beyond hope that everything is resolved without any complications and that your ovary can be left intact.

AFM, I'll c/p from another thread I post in:



SweetPotatoPi said:

> So me, I think I may have some ideas about what could possibly be going on with me. Either my hormones are still doing several rounds of the crazy dance from the m/c and that's why I've got things going on with me that aren't my normal unless pg and/or we're conceiving but my hormones for some reason or another are still not having it. I redid my chart from last cycle with pencil and paper using FAM rules and was able to see some things that I hadn't before looking at the FF chart. I also went back through some older pencil/paper charts I did around the time before I got pg with DS2 and found one that was similar to this most recent one where I got those two shifts. In the older chart I'm speaking of, it was done around the time I'd weaned DS1. DS2 is about the same age DS1 was then so that leads me to believe there might be a connection. What I think might possibly be happening is that I O'd when it looked like I did but progesterone didn't take over strongly enough or quickly enough to ensure a sticky baby? But then my temps shoot up big time a few days later. Maybe the really dramatic shift is when progesterone thought to really get moving but by then, my LP would have really only been around nine days, nowhere near enough time to make things happen. Does any of this make sense? Typing it all out seems to be confusing and weird :haha: . Either way, I think looking at all these things has helped me to calm the hell down. Unless DS2 weans and I'm still not able to get or stay pg, I think all the fears and paranoia I've been having aren't warranted at this point. I think the m/c really ramped those up for me. My body is so sensitive to hormonal changes, chemicals and the like, I think my hormones are flipping the freak out lol. So for now I'm just going to go with the flow and really try to trust that my body is doing what it needs to do. It also helps that DH is so confident that we'll get a fat, healthy little babe soon :cloud9: . So screw it, bring on the next cycle! lol CD 5 here and coolin' my heels, hanging out, waiting for the witch to get the hell out of here :coffee: .

Hope you ladies are doing well today even if AF has indeed come and kicked dirty all over our milk and cookies :dohh: . I've been loving the way you call the BFN a red wine positive Suzy_Q and use that or variations of it quite a bit now :haha: . I'm doing pretty damn good with my mojito positive, I must say :happydance: .


----------



## jabish

Bfn :(


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:hugs: Sorry jabish.


----------



## jabish

ok ladies ijust got this on an 88cent walmart test...whats your opinion...did i get my valentine BFP...did i realy:wacko:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

jabish said:


> View attachment 567345
> 
> 
> ok ladies ijust got this on an 88cent walmart test...whats your opinion...did i get my valentine BFP...did i realy:wacko:

Woohoo! I think you did indeed get your V-Day BFP jabish! :wohoo: Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Suzy_Q

Sweet - I'm pretty sure I stole that from another BnB member and also fell in love with the sentiment!

Jabish - I'll drink the red wine for you and you :test: again tomorrow! I'm sending all my positive vibes your way so you can be our first BFP this month!!!


----------



## 1more4me

jabish said:


> View attachment 567345
> 
> 
> ok ladies ijust got this on an 88cent walmart test...whats your opinion...did i get my valentine BFP...did i realy:wacko:


Yay! Can't wait to see another test from you! Exciting! 

Still waiting for my af. Temps still up there. FF thinks my temps are too high. Wth does that mean? Lol


----------



## Aeropanda

Yay, jabish! Can't wait to see more tests!

I skipped testing this morning, and wouldn't ya know, I started spotting. I'm feeling AF cramps more, so I'm pretty sure she's coming for me.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

1more4me said:


> jabish said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 567345
> 
> 
> ok ladies ijust got this on an 88cent walmart test...whats your opinion...did i get my valentine BFP...did i realy:wacko:
> 
> 
> Yay! Can't wait to see another test from you! Exciting!
> 
> Still waiting for my af. Temps still up there. FF thinks my temps are too high. Wth does that mean? LolClick to expand...

lol Really? What did it do, lock you out of your chart? :haha: I've decided to rely on my paper and pencil charts and use FF just for comparisons. I think my p/p charts give me an overall clearer picture of my story. These online charting sites seem pretty bitchy/twitchy lol. Glad your temps are still looking good! FX for you!



Aeropanda said:


> Yay, jabish! Can't wait to see more tests!
> 
> I skipped testing this morning, and wouldn't ya know, I started spotting. I'm feeling AF cramps more, so I'm pretty sure she's coming for me.

Aw, let us know if she swoops on in Aeropanda :hugs: .


----------



## 1more4me

SweetPotatoPi-LOL!!! I wish it would lock me out. I just looked at the details and it said my temps were fluctuating normal and now they are high. I think FF needs to know that we women are not all text book!

Aeopanda-:hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Woo hoo jabish!

Goid luck ladies still to test.x


----------



## girliegirldfw

jabish said:


> View attachment 567345
> 
> 
> ok ladies ijust got this on an 88cent walmart test...whats your opinion...did i get my valentine BFP...did i realy:wacko:

Looks like a Valentine BFP to me. I am so happy for you. I bet you are floating!!! :cloud9: :hugs:

XX and Baby Dust to all waiting to test. 

Tiff


----------



## jabish

I got the same result this morning but am headed to town now to get more tests and i will post pics


----------



## Aeropanda

Ok, so AF showed this afternoon. I guess I'll be hoping for a St. Patty's BFP. Lots and lots of baby dust for those still in the running for BFP's!! Y'all are all in my thoughts & prayers!


----------



## jabish

well the test i took this morning was negative...i feel lost


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Aeropanda said:


> Ok, so AF showed this afternoon. I guess I'll be hoping for a St. Patty's BFP. Lots and lots of baby dust for those still in the running for BFP's!! Y'all are all in my thoughts & prayers!

Aw, sorry she tracked you down Aeropanda :hugs: . Onward then! Making babies as spring comes in will be grand :) .



jabish said:


> well the test i took this morning was negative...i feel lost

Oh no jabish! :hugs2: What kind of test did you use this time? Maybe it's not as sensitive? I'm sorry, this can be such insanity. Keep us posted.


----------



## 1more4me

I agree with SweetPotatoPi 

:hugs: Aeropanda

Af due today, no temp drop yet. Crampy and grouchy though...sure she's on her way.


----------



## jabish

i used threee different tests this morning and all negative..but i didnt use the same kind as the first test though...they were out of them


----------



## pbl_ge

Well, I came back to check on folks, and I see the universe is messing with Jabish's head!!! Not nice! :grr: Have you had any more tests? False positives on these tests are very rare, although I have heard of a couple of brands that give them.

Is it too soon to start asking about the March thread? Mama, do you want your job back, or are you happy luxuriating?

:hugs: and :dust: to all!


----------



## 1more4me

:bfn: this morning. Still waiting on af.


----------



## twiggers

Your temps are still high 1more :)


----------



## 1more4me

Took another...do u see anything. I kinda do but at this point I don't know.


----------



## twiggers

At first glance no, but looking closer it kind of looks like something über faint.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

1more4me said:


> View attachment 568737
> 
> 
> Took another...do u see anything. I kinda do but at this point I don't know.

I think I see something really faint 1more! Unless we're both :wacko: , which is entirely possible :haha: . Your temps are looking excellent. A few more days and your answer should be definitive :) . Are you going to keep testing until AF or a blaring BFP?


----------



## jabish

still all tests are negative and i feel AF commen..14 dpo here...tests were bqd or i had a chemical...... :(


----------



## 1more4me

SweetPotatoPi said:


> 1more4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 568737
> 
> 
> Took another...do u see anything. I kinda do but at this point I don't know.
> 
> I think I see something really faint 1more! Unless we're both :wacko: , which is entirely possible :haha: . Your temps are looking excellent. A few more days and your answer should be definitive :) . Are you going to keep testing until AF or a blaring BFP?Click to expand...

I am not taking anymore tests...just gonna see what happens. 

:hugs:jabish


----------



## nessaw

Big hugs jabush.xx

sorry ladies with af and bfn.xx


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:hugs: jabish I was hoping it didn't turn out to be chemical or funky tests. I can't seem to figure out what BQD means though.

Saw the temp drop 1more. Hoping it's just one of those things and I'm still FX anyway!

Well damn, February is not being kind to us ladies! Apparently it wants to fight :trouble: . Well I've made a clean break with February :sulk: and I'm gettin' flirty with March :happydance: .


----------



## jabish

SweetPotatoPi said:


> :hugs: jabish I was hoping it didn't turn out to be chemical or funky tests. I can't seem to figure out what BQD means though.
> 
> Saw the temp drop 1more. Hoping it's just one of those things and I'm still FX anyway!
> 
> Well damn, February is not being kind to us ladies! Apparently it wants to fight :trouble: . Well I've made a clean break with February :sulk: and I'm gettin' flirty with March :happydance: .

bqd was a typo for bad..lol


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

jabish said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: jabish I was hoping it didn't turn out to be chemical or funky tests. I can't seem to figure out what BQD means though.
> 
> Saw the temp drop 1more. Hoping it's just one of those things and I'm still FX anyway!
> 
> Well damn, February is not being kind to us ladies! Apparently it wants to fight :trouble: . Well I've made a clean break with February :sulk: and I'm gettin' flirty with March :happydance: .
> 
> bqd was a typo for bad..lolClick to expand...

:haha: Well that explains it lol.


----------



## 1more4me

Temp drop this am..now I wait. The witch just needs to come and get it over with!!!


----------



## jabish

ok i am at 15dpo and having yellowish cm but still all tests show bfn...anyone else herd of yellowish cm before getting a bfp?


----------



## twiggers

ugh sorry 1more :(


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

jabish I've heard of the creamy white but can't recall anything about yellowish. I don't see why not though :shrug: .


----------



## pbl_ge

It actually IS a symptom--lots of tan/yellow creamy CM. Very common. 

Remember, you're not out til the :witch: flies!


----------



## girliegirldfw

Just stopping by to check on y'all and saying hello.

Jabish :hugs: 

I have an appt with an RE this Thursday for a second opinion on my surgery and to discuss (hopefully she will let me have the time to do both) future fertility plans and what she can do for us. Her bio is very impressive and I am excited to meet her. I am going prepared with questions, writen down...so no deer in the headlights this time.

I was contacted to schedule my surgery and asked the scheduler to talk to my dr to see how soon she thinks this needs to be done. She came back with in a months time...and to call if it gets very painful. She made it sound more..."emergency"...while I was in her office. I have since researched and find that it is a minor surgery as long as they do not have to take organs... I still feel better with a second opinion, however.

Hope everyone is doing well. I see a few are ready to get on with March. Me too... I do not think I will be able to TTC in March but I will be stalking y'all with baby dust.

Tiff


----------



## jabish

:witch: came :cry:


----------



## nessaw

Oh jabish am so sorry. Look after urself. Xxx


----------



## 1more4me

:hugs: jabish

Temp dropped way low today. Did some bd this am hoping to jump start and nothing!


----------



## 1more4me

Best Wishes Tiff!! Hope you get the answers you need and that this amazing RE can get you on the road to your BFP!! :flower:


----------



## Dylis

I'm out 

Good luck to all left to test:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

girliegirldfw said:


> Just stopping by to check on y'all and saying hello.
> 
> Jabish :hugs:
> 
> I have an appt with an RE this Thursday for a second opinion on my surgery and to discuss (hopefully she will let me have the time to do both) future fertility plans and what she can do for us. Her bio is very impressive and I am excited to meet her. I am going prepared with questions, writen down...so no deer in the headlights this time.
> 
> I was contacted to schedule my surgery and asked the scheduler to talk to my dr to see how soon she thinks this needs to be done. She came back with in a months time...and to call if it gets very painful. She made it sound more..."emergency"...while I was in her office. I have since researched and find that it is a minor surgery as long as they do not have to take organs... I still feel better with a second opinion, however.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I see a few are ready to get on with March. Me too... I do not think I will be able to TTC in March but I will be stalking y'all with baby dust.
> 
> Tiff

:hugs: Tiff. Keep us posted on how things go with your appointment Thursday. Glad you're prepared with questions and are making a plan :thumbup: .



jabish said:


> :witch: came :cry:

Aw man, I'm sorry jabish :( .



1more4me said:


> :hugs: jabish
> 
> Temp dropped way low today. Did some bd this am hoping to jump start and nothing!

Never there when you need her, all up in your face when you don't :dohh: .



Dylis said:


> I'm out
> 
> Good luck to all left to test:dust::dust::dust:

Aw, I'm sorry Dylis. On to March then!


----------



## Ceilani

Jabish and Dylis :hugs:

Tiff: You can never go wrong with a second opinion before going under the knife! I know it would give me peace of mind. I hope everything works out and you can get back to ttc soon.

I just had my first round of labs drawn today...amh, tsh, prolactin, and progesterone; I should hopefully have the results later this week. 1 week left of the current TWW before I get CD 3 fsh drawn and start clomid.

The constant waiting game is driving me bonkers...feels like I've already discounted this cycle and am plodding forward to the next! Onward, ho....


----------



## girliegirldfw

jabish said:


> :witch: came :cry:

:hugs: Awwww I am so sorry Jabish. :hugs:



Dylis said:


> I'm out
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sorry Dylis :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Ceilani said:
> 
> 
> Jabish and Dylis :hugs:
> 
> Tiff: You can never go wrong with a second opinion before going under the knife! I know it would give me peace of mind. I hope everything works out and you can get back to ttc soon.
> 
> I just had my first round of labs drawn today...amh, tsh, prolactin, and progesterone; I should hopefully have the results later this week. 1 week left of the current TWW before I get CD 3 fsh drawn and start clomid.
> 
> The constant waiting game is driving me bonkers...feels like I've already discounted this cycle and am plodding forward to the next! Onward, ho....
> 
> I am the worst at waiting. I have been on hold for one Drs office or another all day. And then having to leave messages and waiting for them to call back. I honestly beleive that some offices need better customer service. I mean they are the only ones that you can go to their office and have to pay out the woohoo and not get what you went in for. :shrug:
> 
> TiffClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## jabish

thank you ladies for all the supprt...i have 2 more chances at this and then i am out..my doc wont perscribe me anymore clomid at this strenght after that and then my insurance wont cover what's next ...good luck all and i am praying for all of you!!!


----------



## 1more4me

On to march for me...finally


----------



## twiggers

Sorry 1more


----------



## nessaw

Sorry dylis and 1more.x


----------



## nessaw

Good luck with the tests ceilini.

Tiff how r u?


----------



## Mama Duck

Haven't been on here for a few weeks but I'm now 2dpo so on the dreaded 2ww! Hope everyone is well and :hug: to those that need them. March thread is up & running :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...rch-2013-thread-all-welcome.html#post25585061​


----------



## pbl_ge

Jabish, so sorry to hear that! :hugs::hugs: We'll send you lots of dust for the next two tries!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:!!!

Big hugs to our other AF ladies. :cry::hugs:

So, I guess we have two more folks who might bring us a Feb. BFP?! CRAZY to have none! Good luck to NR3 and Ceil!

Mama, thanks for hosting March--I'll come join! :flower:


----------



## nessaw

On my way to march mama.


----------



## girliegirldfw

I met with the new RE this morning and my hope has come back. Last week was a very emotional and down week...but onward we go...

So as far as the cyst, she said her approach was a wait and see...NOT jump to surgery. So she put me on birth control pills to give AF an invite to come on over... I so need her to show up. I do nto want to be gross but thinking of what is inside of me is making me feel gross. When I get my visit from AF I am to call for a sono to see whats up with that devil cyst. Hopefully it will be smaller? I questioned if it would be bigger and she said, no, it will not grow. :shrug:

We then went on to the "plan" (this will be the plan IF the cyst resolves itself). I call on CD 1 for sono and more blood work to check FSH and Estrogen. If all is ok we go to CD 6-10 for an HSG tubal dye study. If all is clear and hubbies SA is ok (we are waiting on results since he got this done on Monday) we move on with the most prefered plan. Combo Letrozole and FSH Injections (3 days). If that doesnt work, we regroup and make a new plan... First things first and we get rid of this cyst.

She was great. I really thought she would jump to surgery with her bio mentioning her skills and such with Laproscopic surgeries. I guess if it does come to that, she will have it covered. I feel like I am cheating on my gyno. I know she probably doesnt care but I have to go in for my bi yearly pap next week and I just feel bad...LOL Like I am cheating on her...LOL. :blush:

She is also very well versed in PCOS and told me that having PCOS was actually not all that bad since I was TTC at an older age. Since we have a certain number of eggs for our lifetime it is actually not bad that I missed cycles at different points in my life....while we do not know their quality I should have a good egg reserve. I am an egg hoarder. :happydance:

She did blood work today, as well, to check Prolactin, GLucose/Insolin (to see if I was a candidate for metformin / Glucophage), Genetic screening for Cystic Fibrosis and Ovarian Reserve Testing. I should have these results next week.

She answered most of my questions before I even asked them. I left feeling hopeful again. :thumbup:

Thanks for all the support. I am going over to the March thread to MMS. I will not be trying next month but I wil be there sprinkleing baby dust, crossing fingers, and rooting for all of y'all. :hugs:

Tiff


----------



## Aeropanda

Tiff, 
Glad to hear such hopeful news and that you've found a doc that will listen and make you feel comfortable ( as comfortable as you can be) with this situation. I continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers, and appreciate your support of everyone else here! :)


----------



## twiggers

So glad to hear this Tiff!!


----------



## nessaw

Great news tiff.xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Tiff, so glad you have good docs and a good plan! I hope this ends for you soon! 

:hugs:


----------



## Ceilani

Got my results today...low amh of 0.78 ng/ml. I have to say, I cried a little after I hung up with the doc. :nope:

But I know there are women here who have conceived with that news, so I plan on getting going with everything I can.


----------



## pbl_ge

Big hugs, Ceil! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry you got that bad news. Not only have people conceived with lower levels, but they've also managed to raise it substantially with supplements. I see you're doing some of them already, but I think there are more. I'm not an expert on this, but one woman on here had fabulous results with a regimen she developed after TTC for many years (she just hit her second trimester :happydance:). You can read about it here:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...aybe-hopefully-40-lttc-1-ttcarl-rmc-parl.html

You could also come ask the group of ladies on the TTC#1 after 35 thread (otherwise known as The Best F'ing Thread on the Internet), as lots of them have spent years researching and talking to FSs about AMH:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...886-ttc-1st-child-35-a-1728.html#post25650963

Hope you get answers soon!

:hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:hug: Ceilani


----------



## nessaw

Big hugs ceilani. Def follow pebbles advice.x


----------



## Ceilani

Thank you pbl, nessaw, and sweetpotato. I've checked out LilSluz's thread; amazing! I'll be checking into royal jelly and bee pollen today.

I'm in a better place today, and as the siggy says, have started some supplements already. I'll check back in to let everyone know if AF shows this month.

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## NR3

Hello ladies!

I had a faint second line today! :bfp: I am excited and in the same time worried.
I'll see how long I could wait before testing again and having more clear answer...


----------



## Mama Duck

NR3 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I had a faint second line today! :bfp: I am excited and in the same time worried.
> I'll see how long I could wait before testing again and having more clear answer...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## girliegirldfw

NR3 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I had a faint second line today! :bfp: I am excited and in the same time worried.
> I'll see how long I could wait before testing again and having more clear answer...

:hugs:Congrats and praying for a healthy and happy 9 months for you. :hugs:


----------



## 1more4me

NR3 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I had a faint second line today! :bfp: I am excited and in the same time worried.
> I'll see how long I could wait before testing again and having more clear answer...

CONGRATS!!!:happydance:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

NR3 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I had a faint second line today! :bfp: I am excited and in the same time worried.
> I'll see how long I could wait before testing again and having more clear answer...

Woohoo! That's fantastic NR3! :wohoo:


----------



## nessaw

Congrats NR3.xx


----------



## Suzy_Q

Any updates NR3? I want pics and oh yeah, congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Mama Duck

I want to see pictures too!


----------



## Ceilani

Congrats nr3! At least we didn't let feb pass without a bfp. :)

AF showed today...i'm officially out. I start clomid on Saturday; fx'd for some good effects!


----------



## NR3

Thank you Mama Duck, girliegirldfw, 1more4me, SweetPotatoPi, nessaw, Suzy_Q, Ceilani!

No news from me, I decided to wait till the 28 and I'll let you know. 
I don't have pics, but one day before the test date I used Dollar store test and the second line was almost imaginary; on the test date it was more visible but still pissed me off and I used a pharmacy test as well. 
It is very tempting to have a test available at home but after I leave for work it's O.K. :) I do have the feeling /no symptoms though/ that AF will show any moment. Now I just need to leave the house tomorrow w/o testing. :)


----------



## NR3

Hi, here is the update:
positive again, no doubts. :happydance:
I feel good. Next week I'll call for an OB appointment. Probably they would give me one in early April...

Good luck to every one of you!:flower:


----------



## Suzy_Q

Yeah! SOOOO happy for you! Happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Wonderful NR3! Congratulations again doll!


----------



## jabish

hi everyone...i was supposed to ovulate today but nothing on the test strips so..idk...i started atkins about a week ago and was wondering if anyone knows if that can cause issues with ovulation?


----------

